# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Συμβαίνει κάτι με το ματάκι της;

## petran

Καλησπερα.Απλα,εδω και λιγο καιρο,εχω προσεξει,το ενα ματακι της θηλυκιας μου,να ειναι ετσι.Το άλλο δεν εχει τιποτα.
Παντως δεν δειχνει να τη ενοχλει καθολου μα καθολου.




Καλο απογευμα..

----------


## HarrisC

Δεν θα αλλαξει η συμπεριφορα της αν την ενοχλει.Καμπρεσα με κρυο χαμομιλι για καθαρισμα για αρχη.Μετα ξεκινας εφαρμογες αντιβιοτικης οφθαλμικης κρεμας απο φαρμακειο.Tobrex.Και καλο καθαρισμα σε πατηθρες η οπου αλλου θα μπορουσε να ξυστει το πουλακι

----------


## jk21

καπου ψιλομολυνθηκε και το τριβει ,με αποτελεσμα να φυγουν λιγα πουπουλακια .Μπορει να μην επεκταθει ,αλλα για καλο και κακο βαλε χαμομηλακι και αλοιφη οπως σου ειπε ο Χαρης

----------


## petran

> Δεν θα αλλαξει η συμπεριφορα της αν την ενοχλει.Καμπρεσα με κρυο χαμομιλι για καθαρισμα για αρχη.Μετα ξεκινας εφαρμογες αντιβιοτικης οφθαλμικης κρεμας απο φαρμακειο.Tobrex.Και καλο καθαρισμα σε πατηθρες η οπου αλλου θα μπορουσε να ξυστει το πουλακι





> καπου ψιλομολυνθηκε και το τριβει ,με αποτελεσμα να φυγουν λιγα πουπουλακια .Μπορει να μην επεκταθει ,αλλα για καλο και κακο βαλε χαμομηλακι και αλοιφη οπως σου ειπε ο Χαρης


Σας ευχαριστω πολυ και τους δυο σας για την αμμεση(οπως παντα αλλωστε :: )βοηθεια.
Πηρα ηδη την αλοιφη,και σε λιγο θα της βαλω χαμομηλακι και την αλοιφη :Happy0159:

----------


## petran

Η φωτο ειναι σημερινη.
Το ματακι της προφανως,δεν ειναι ενταξει αλλά της σταματησα την αλοιφη (Tobrex),γιατι ξεκινησε και εκανε τα αυγουλακια και δεν ηθελα να την στρεσαρω με το να την πιανω για να της βαζω αλοιφη.
Με τις δικες σας συμβουλες θα συνεχισω.
Να μου πειτε σας παρακαλω,ποια χρονικη στιγμη μπορω παλι συστηματικα να της βαζω και παλι την αλοιφη.Σας ευχαριστω.

----------


## jk21

Ποσες μερες προλαβες να βαλεις; 


οσο δεν δειχνει να βγαζει δακρυ και να ειναι μουσκεμενα τα φτερακια τριγυρω και δεν διογκωνεται επιπλεον ,δεν χρειαζεται να βαλεις 

αν ομως υπαρξει θεμα (μονο τοτε ) ,τοτε πριν ακομα βγουνε τα μικρα ισως δωσεις λιγες μερες vibramycine 

δεν βλεπω παντως καποια σημαντικη επιδεινωση

----------


## petran

> Ποσες μερες προλαβες να βαλεις; 
> 
> 
> οσο δεν δειχνει να βγαζει δακρυ και να ειναι μουσκεμενα τα φτερακια τριγυρω και δεν διογκωνεται επιπλεον ,δεν χρειαζεται να βαλεις 
> 
> αν ομως υπαρξει θεμα (μονο τοτε ) ,τοτε πριν ακομα βγουνε τα μικρα ισως δωσεις λιγες μερες vibramycine 
> 
> δεν βλεπω παντως καποια σημαντικη επιδεινωση


Δημητρη,πρεπει να της εβαλα για 3-4 μερες.
Παντως τα ''όποια''μικρα,αναμενονται γυρω στις 27/4.
Θα δουμε,θα ''παρακολουθω'' το ματακι της και βλεπουμε.Καλο βραδυ και ευχαριστω πολύ.

----------


## petran

Δημητρη καλησπερα.
Πριν λιγο εβγαλα αυτην τη φωτο.Αμεσως μετα και για δευτερη φορα(η πρωτη χτες)της εβαλα χαμομιλακι και αλοιφη.
Ελπιζω να μην ειναι τοσο χαλια το ματακι της..

----------


## jk21

δεν βλεπω καποια σοβαρη εξωτερικη διαφοροποιηση προς το χειροτερο

----------


## petran

> δεν βλεπω καποια σοβαρη εξωτερικη διαφοροποιηση προς το χειροτερο


Δημητρη,το ξερω οτι σε εχω κουρασει..
*Μηπως να της εβαζα και τα πρωινα αλοιφουλα*,γιατι τωρα της εχω βαλει 2 φορες αλλά μονο βραδυ..
Να πω μια βλακεια.
Το σιροπι ειναι το VIBRAMYCIN με Doxycycline hci,κατάλληλο ειναι ετσι;
Και παλι ευχαριστω πολύ.

----------


## jk21

εγω αυτο ξερω 

http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main...s/5348#content

αρκει μια φορα αφου θα δωσεις φαρμακο στην ποτιστρα

----------


## petran

> εγω αυτο ξερω 
> 
> http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main...s/5348#content
> 
> αρκει μια φορα αφου θα δωσεις φαρμακο στην ποτιστρα


o.k σε ευχαριστω πολύ,καλο βραδυ..

----------


## HarrisC

Ξεκινα φουλ θεραπεια με vibramycin που σουπε ο Δημητρης. Εχει βλαβη και στο λαιμο το πουλακι,οχι μονο στο ματι.Και ξεκινα γρηγορα

----------


## grigoris05

Πέτρο καλησπέρα έχω και εγώ μια θηλυκή το ματάκι της έχει μια συνάφεια με τη πρώτη φώτο σου αλλά ούτε καμία εξωτερική αλεργία βλέπω ούτε κάποια αρνητική πρόοδο του προβλήματος!!! Η δική σου όπως βλέπω έγινε χειρότερα (έχασε και άλλο με την πάροδο των ημερών) εγώ δε βλέπω καμία επιδείνωση και επειδη και η δική μου κλωσάει δε θέλω να την ενοχλώ τι μου προτείνεις???
Κάποιο μέσο πρόληψης ???

----------


## petran

> Ξεκινα φουλ θεραπεια με vibramycin που σουπε ο Δημητρης. Εχει βλαβη και στο λαιμο το πουλακι,οχι μονο στο ματι.Και ξεκινα γρηγορα


Εχω ξεκινησει την vibramycin απο την Κυριακη 19/4.Βαζω **** σε 100 ml νερο.Το βαζω καθε βραδυ, γυρω στις 19.30 με το σκεπτικο οτι τα πουλακια πινουν νερο πριν κοιμηθουν και οταν ξυπνησουν το πρωι.



> Πέτρο καλησπέρα έχω και εγώ μια θηλυκή το ματάκι της έχει μια συνάφεια με τη πρώτη φώτο σου αλλά ούτε καμία εξωτερική αλεργία βλέπω ούτε κάποια αρνητική πρόοδο του προβλήματος!!! Η δική σου όπως βλέπω έγινε χειρότερα (έχασε και άλλο με την πάροδο των ημερών) εγώ δε βλέπω καμία επιδείνωση και επειδη και η δική μου κλωσάει δε θέλω να την ενοχλώ τι μου προτείνεις???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Δεν ξερω να σου πω κατι,και εγω οτι μου λενε τα παιδια κανω.Περαστικα για το πουλακι σου.

Οι φωτο που ακολουθουν, ειναι σημερινες.Φοβαμαι οτι εχει χειροτερεψει και αυτο που με ανησυχει ειναι οτι 26-27 περιμενω να ''σκασουν'' τα αυγα.
Παντως δεν δειχνει να την ενοχλει,αλλά νομιζω οτι σημερα τις στιγμες που ηταν εκτος φωλιας,την ειδα να τριβει εκεινη την πλευρα στην πατηθρα.
Δεν ξερω,ισως ειναι ασχετο,αλλά στην φωλια ειχα ριξει,2 μερες πριν την βαλω,ψειροσκονη,ετσι δεν νομιζω να ''παιζει''ψειρα.

----------


## grigoris05

Από φαρμακείο να φανταστώ τη παίρνουμε αυτη??? Εμένα δεν είναι τόσο έντονο...παιδιά ελοχεύει κανένας κίνδυνος αν της δώσω το φάρμακο και τελικά να μην 
 έχει τίποτα???

----------


## jk21

δεν υπαρχει ερεθισμος στο ματι και φαινεται μουσκεμα μαλλον απο την αλοιφη 

Πετρο εκτος που το εχω αναφερει παμπολες φορες σε ποστ πολλων μελων ,νομιζω ειναι ευκολα κατανοητο οτι για να στελνω δοσολογιες φαρμακων ,που ειναι και για ανθρωπινη χρηση (χωρις δηλαδη επισημα αναφερομενη δοση στην ετικετα τους ,οσο αφορα πτηνα ) προφανως δεν θελω να αναφερονται δημοσια !

----------


## jk21

Γρηγορη να μην δωσεις τιποτα ,αν δεν δουμε φωτο

----------


## petran

> δεν υπαρχει ερεθισμος στο ματι και φαινεται μουσκεμα μαλλον απο την αλοιφη 
> 
> Πετρο εκτος που το εχω αναφερει παμπολες φορες σε ποστ πολλων μελων ,νομιζω ειναι ευκολα κατανοητο οτι για να στελνω δοσολογιες φαρμακων ,που ειναι και για ανθρωπινη χρηση (χωρις δηλαδη επισημα αναφερομενη δοση στην ετικετα τους ,οσο αφορα πτηνα ) προφανως δεν θελω να αναφερονται δημοσια !


Καλησπερα Δημητρη,δεν ξερεις πόσο με ησυχαζεις οταν μου λες οτι δεν βλεπεις να εχει χειροτερεψει.
Βεβαια,την αλοιφη κ το χαμομιλακι τα εχω βαλει,χτες τετοια ωρα.Αραγε ειναι ακομα βρεγμενο το ματακι της απο χτες;;o.k,μην  :trash: 
αλλά ανησυχω,περσι ''εχασα''το αγαπημενο μου καναρινακι,δεν θελω,τωρα που πανε ολα καλα,να ''ξανασυμβει''κατι.

*Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω Δημητρη που εισαι διπλα μου(μας)και εγω καποτε ειμουν τοσο αδικος απεναντι σου*.
Υ.Γ:συνεχιζω χαμομιλακι και αλοιφη,ετσι;;

----------


## jk21

Πετρο το ματακι ισως δειχνει ετσι λογω οτι ειναι λασπωμενο απο την αλοιφη .Πρεπει να το καθαρισεις καλα με χαμομηλι και μετα με φυσιολογικο ορο .Θα ελεγα να μη  συνεχισεις αλλο αλοιφη ,αφου δινεις και το φαρμακο (οσες μερες ειπαμε ,οχι παραπανω και σιγουρα να σταματησει πριν βγουνε τα μικρα )

----------


## petran

> Πετρο το ματακι ισως δειχνει ετσι λογω οτι ειναι λασπωμενο απο την αλοιφη .Πρεπει να το καθαρισεις καλα με χαμομηλι και μετα με φυσιολογικο ορο .Θα ελεγα να μη  συνεχισεις αλλο αλοιφη ,αφου δινεις και το φαρμακο (οσες μερες ειπαμε ,οχι παραπανω και σιγουρα να σταματησει πριν βγουνε τα μικρα )


Εκανα κατι δουλειες κ δεν ειδα το μηνυμα σου κ της εβαλα παλι χαμομιλακι και αλοιφη.Οποτε,να μην της ξαναβαλω αλοιφη.Τωρα,για τον ορο,ποσες φορες να πλενω το ματακι της και πως,με ποιο τροπο;Λιγο μπαμπακι,μια μπετονετα,δεν εχω ιδεα..

Υ.Γ:Δημητρη,προσπαθω να σου στειλω pm,αλλά εισαι ''γεματος''.

----------


## Μπία

Περαστικά και αγύριστα

----------


## jk21

δεν πειραζει και για σημερα 


ορο λιγο καθε μερα ,τοσο ωστε να μην ενοχληθει ιδιαιτερα .Σιγα σιγα η λιπαροτητα θα φυγει

----------


## petran

Καλά,το ξερω ειμαι απαραδεκτος :Anim 55: ,ομως δεν εχω καταλαβει,με ποιο τροπο θα της πλυνω το ματακι;
Και κατι ακομα,οταν πρωτα ο Θεός,''σκασει''το πρωτο αυγο,σταματαω το πλυσιματακι με τον ορο,το παρακολουθουμε και βλεπουμε,τι κανουμε; :oopseyes:

----------


## jk21

το ματακι θα στο πλυνει ο Λευτερης .Βαλτου να κανει και μια ωοσκοπηση να γουσταρει .Κανε ενα τηλεφωνο αν δεν μας παρει χαμπαρι και πες του  ,σου ανεθεσε ο jκ την επιμελεια !

μετα σταματας και αφηνεις τη θηλυκια στην ησυχια της να μας χαρισει ομορφες στιγμες ! ολα καλα θα πανε !

----------


## ninos

Ίσως κάπου μολύνθηκε κατά το χτίσιμο της φωλιάς. Εαν και φαίνεται ταλαιπωρημένη, το ματάκι δεν φαίνεται να έχει κάτι και μάλλον δείχνει τόσο χάλια λόγο της αλοιφής. Φαντάζομαι πως στην πτερρόροια θα στρώσει το φτέρωμα της Πέτρο, μην ανησυχείς.

----------


## petran

> το ματακι θα στο πλυνει ο Λευτερης .Βαλτου να κανει και μια ωοσκοπηση να γουσταρει .Κανε ενα τηλεφωνο αν δεν μας παρει χαμπαρι και πες του  ,σου ανεθεσε ο jκ την επιμελεια !
> 
> μετα σταματας και αφηνεις τη θηλυκια στην ησυχια της να μας χαρισει ομορφες στιγμες ! ολα καλα θα πανε !


Δεν ξερω αν θα ερθει να πλυνει το ματακι της καναρας μου.
Βλεπεις μου κραταει μουτρα,*γιατι δεν τον παιρνω μαζι μου στην Μαδριτη* :rollhappy:  ::  :: 




> Ίσως κάπου μολύνθηκε κατά το χτίσιμο της φωλιάς. Εαν και φαίνεται ταλαιπωρημένη, το ματάκι δεν φαίνεται να έχει κάτι και μάλλον δείχνει τόσο χάλια λόγο της αλοιφής. Φαντάζομαι πως στην πτερρόροια θα στρώσει το φτέρωμα της Πέτρο, μην ανησυχείς.


Μακαρι να ειναι ετσι Στελιο,σε ευχαριστω.
Παντως ειναι πραγματικα,αστέρι.
Δεν βγαινει απο την φωλια σχεδον καθολου.
Πολύ καλή Μανα.. :bye:

----------


## petran

Μολις αγορασα τον ορο(αμπουλιτσες)και εχω και αποστειρωμενες γαζες.
Μπορω να του βαλω και τωρα και το απογευμα,που σκοπευα,ή μονο το απογευμα(γυρω στις 19.00)ωστε να μην το αγχωνω το πουλακι;
Και κατι άλλο,αν υποθεσουμε οτι το πρωτο αυγουλακι θα ''σκασει''μεθαυριο την Κυριακη,μπορω να βαλω παλι vibramicin,σημερα και αυριο Σαββατο;
Την αλοιφουλα την σταματησα.
Ευχαριστω πολύ και καλο μεσημερι.

----------


## jk21

αρκει καθε απογευμα και σταματα οταν θα κανει μικρουλια (ορο ) εκτος αν επιδεινωθει 

το φαρμακο μεχρι και σημερα το πολυ .Το σταματας και αυτο

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα.Αυτη ειναι η κατασταση της καναρας μου,η οποια μεγαλωνει 3 μικρα.Το τριχωμα της οπως βλεπετε εχει αραιωσει κατα πολυ.
Παντως,φαινεται ετσι,γιατι την εχω βρεξει,γιατι ειχε κουφοβραση.
Το θεμα ειναι οτι σκεφτομαι να την εβαζα να εκανε άλλη μια γεννα.
Δεν ξερω ομως τι γινεται με αυτο που της συμβαινει με το τριχωμα...Καμμια ιδεα

----------


## jk21

Εγω θα ελεγα να προσπαθησεις να την σταματησεις ,αν και με το καλοκαιρι να μπαινει ,λιγο δυσκολο σε εσωτερικο χωρο .Για να χανει πτερωμα κατι συμβαινει ,ισως ορμονικο .Δεν δειχνει να εχει διογκωση το ματι .Το πουλι πως συμπεριφερεται; τα μικρα δειχνουν υγειη;

----------


## petran

Δημητρη,τα πουλια τα εχω μονιμα εξω(στο λεω γιατι,μου λες ''δυσκολο να την σταματησω,κ ειναι κ σε εξωτερικο χωρο'').
Η θηλυκια συμπεριφερεται μια χαρα.Τρωει κανονικα,εδω κ λιγες μερες βγαινει πιο συχνα εξω απο τη φωλια μιας κ τα μικρα ξεπεταγονται,εδω και κανα 2 μερες κανει πολυ γλυκά τσιου,δειχνει μια χαρα.Ο αρσενικος την κυνηγαει κανα 2-3 μερες αλλά βλεπω οτι δεν του καθεται.
Τα μικρα,απο οσο μπορω να καταλαβω,μιας και ειμαι απειρος κ ακομα δεν εχουν κλαρωσει,μου φαινονται και αυτα ενταξει.
Αυριο ισως ερθουν τα παιδια για καφε(Αντρεας +Λευτερης).Να τους  πω,να δουνε μηπως κατι;;
Ευχαριστω,καλο βραδακι ευχομαι..

----------


## jk21

Αν ερθουν τα πουλια απο κοντα ,θα μπορεσουν να καταλαβουν αν δειχνει υγειες πουλακι .Σε καθε περιπτωση να της δινεις για καμμια βδομαδα συνεχομενα πολυβιταμινη με αμινοξεα μεσα της και  καλα ειναι αυτη ή αλλο συμπληρωμα να εχει και ιωδιο στα συστατικα του

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα.Ηρθε σημερα ο Αντρεας για καφεδακι και ειδε τα πουλακια.Η θηλυκια δειχνει μια χαρα.Εξω απο τη φωλια,πολυ δραστηρια,κ μαλιστα εκανε κινησεις που δειχνουν οτι θελει παλι να ζευγαρωσει.Μαλιστα,ενω μεχρι χτες απο οτι εβλεπα δεν του καθοταν,σημερα,απο το μεσημερι και μετα,ειδα απανωτα :: βατεματα.
*Μονο που,οπως προσεξε ο Αντρεας,αρχιζει και στο άλλο ματακι της να χανει τριχωμα*.Σχεδον αναιπαισθητα,δυσκολα το προσεχεις.
Ξεκινησα απο σημερα πολυβιταμινη.
Αν υποθεσουμε οτι με ενδιαφερει άλλη μια γέννα,δεν ξερω,αν θα μπορουσα να ''εκμεταλευτω'' την ερχομενη εβδομαδα,και να την ''πλακωσω''στο χαμομιλακι,πλυσιμο με ορο,και αλοιφη.Γιατι το κοβω την ερχομενη Παρασκευη-Σαββατο,να αρχιζει παλι να κανει αυγα,και προφανως ενπορα.

----------


## xrisam

Περαστικά της!!! :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Πετρο αν δεν εχει δακρυ ή ερεθισμενο ματι ,δεν ξερω αν ειναι οτι καλυτερο να την αρχισεις παλι φαρμακα και να την στρεσσαρεις με το πιασιμο ... σκεφτομαι μην ειναι θεμα ορμονικο

----------


## petran

Δημητρη καλησπερα.Αντιγραφω μια απαντηση που ειχες δωσει σε καποιο παιδι το 2013,που ειχε μια καναρα που εχανε πτερωμα στο κεφαλι της..
''αλλα καποια πουλια ειναι ευαισθητα (και καποια οχι ,οπως συμβαινει και στον ανθρωπο ) σε ανωμαλια λειτουργιας του θυρεοειδη .Στην κελαηδινη σου υπαρχει πιθανοτατα ενας απο τους δυο πιο κατω σπορους .Αν εχει δημιουργησει προβλημα στο θυρεοειδη ,μην απορεις για την αλωπεκια που δημιουργηθηκε .Ο συνδιασμος του με το πυρωμα στη θηλυκια ,μπορει να εφερε ορμονικη διαταραχη

ας δουμε τους σπορους 



ενας μαυρος - μαυροκοκκινος στρογγυλος σπορος μικρος που λεγεται rubsen ή γογγυλοσπορος ή brassica rapa ''

Το παμε ψαχνοντας δηλαδη;
Ο Στελιος μου ειπε,μακαρι να φτιαξουν τα πραγματα μετα την πτερρορια.
Εγω βεβαια αν δεν κανω λαθος,απο σπορους,δινω το ''δικο σου''μιγμα.

----------


## jk21

η συσταση που προτεινω ,δεν εχει αυτο το σπορο Πετρο και αυτος ειναι ο βασικος λογος που δεν τον χρησιμοποιω .Δεν ειναι μονο ο θυρεοειδης ομως που μπορει να δημιουργησει αλωπεκια ,ουτε βεβαια μονο το rape seed μπορει να την δημιουργησει

----------


## ninos

Εμένα η γνώμη είναι πως δεν έχει νόημα να βάλεις αλοιφή στο ματάκι της, αφού όπως δείχνει δεν τίθεται θέμα μόλυνσης. Έλλειψη ιωδίου, φωτός, μύκητες, ορμονικές διαταραχές, όπως και στρες είναι κάποιοι λόγοι που θα μπορούσαν να κάνουν το πουλάκι να χάσει τα φτερά απο το κεφαλάκι του. Πιστεύω οτι μέχρι την πτερρόροια θα έχει καραφλιάσει, αλλά εαν είναι κάτι περαστικό κατά την πτερρόροια θα βγάλει πάλι καινούργια φτεράκια.

Περαστικά της Πέτρο.

----------


## petran

Οταν λες ''ελλειψη φωτός''τι εννοεις;Ήλιου;Τα εχω κατω απο τεντα κ ο ηλιος δεν τα βλεπει, οριακα.
Το  ματακι της ειχε αρχιζει πολυ λιγο να αδειαζει ενω την εβγαζα στον ηλιο.
Επαναλαμβανω οτι το πουλακι δειχνει να ειναι μια χαρα.
Για στρες δεν βρισκω τον λογο.
Θα δω το θεμα του ιωδιου ισως.
Το ξερω οτι σας κουρασα,αλλά*,να την αφησω να παει σε άλλη μια γέννα*;

----------


## ninos

Εννοώ σκοτεινό μέρος,  αλλά εσύ δεν είσαι σίγουρα σε αυτή την κατηγορία. 

Ορμονικες διαταραχές ή/και στρες,  θα μπορούσαν να είναι καποιες αιτιες σου. 

Η αναπαραγωγή είναι από μόνη της μια στρεσογόνα διαδικασία,  οπότε θα επηρεαστεί περισσότερο . Από την και η μη δυνατότητα νέας γέννας είναι στρεσογόνα.

Πόσο ημερών είναι τώρα τα μικρά?

----------


## petran

Στελιο τα μικρα ειναι  γεννημενα,το πρωτο 19/5 κ το μικροτερο,22/5/
Λοιπον,φωτο πριν λιγο απο την θηλυκια μου.
Το άλλο ματακι της ,που αρχισε κ αυτο να χανει πτερωμα..


και το προβλημα στην άλλη μερια..

----------


## jk21

Πετρο ως προς το ματακι ,θα σου ελεγα να μην επεμβεις και να παρατηρησεις αν τυχον επεκταθει .Αν ναι τοτε βαλε μια φορα την ημερα (για να μην το πιανεις συχνα ) ελαχιστη !!! αλοιφουλα πανω στην κορη του ματιου ,ωστε να μην απλωθει υπερβολικα στο πτερωμα .Περιμενα χειροτερη εικονα απο τοτε που το ειχε δει μουσκεμα .Παρολα αυτα ,η γνωμη  μου ειναι οτι αν περασουν τα μικρα την ηλικια του 1 μηνα και δεν παει σε νεα φωλια  ,να αφησεις τα μικρα με τον αρσενικο λιγες μερες ακομα και κεινη να την πας καπου πιο σκοτεινα εστω και σε εσωτερικο χωρο .Αν το προβλημα ειναι ορμονικο ,ισως ηρεμησει και ερθει η πτεροροια πιο νωρις και βγαλει μετα νεο πτερωμα

----------


## Μπία

Το πουλάκι είναι πολύ κουρασμένο,πιστεύω,βέβαια δεν είμαι και δεν ήμουν ειδικός αλλά επειδή αντιμετώπισα κάτι ανάλογο επιτρέψτε μου να πω την γνώμη μου.Υπάρχουν μερικά θηλυκά πολύ δραστήρια ως προς την τεκνοποίηση και αυτό τα επιβαρύνει αφάνταστα.Καλό είναι να μη ζευγαρώσει άλλο μέχρι να ηρεμήσει.Οι ορμόνες της χτύπησαν κόκκινο και το πουλάκι θέλει ησυχία.Ακόμη και το συνεχές τάισμα των νεοσσών είναι σκέτη ταλαιπωρία.Θα συνέλθει αλλά θέλει λίγο χρόνο.Ελπίζω και εύχομαι ολόψυχα να επανέλθει σύντομα.

----------


## HarrisC

Μαλλον βλεπω συστημικη νοσο ,ισως ιογενη κατασταση.Κουτσουλιες εχουμε δει??

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα σας.Αποψε χωρισα το ζευγαρι κ εβαλα την μανα μονη της με νεο χαρτι Α4 απο κατω για να δουμε κουτσουλιες.Ο πατερας,τον εχω δει ταιζει.Το "κακό" ειναι οτι εχω δει απο την κυριακη πολλά βατεματα κ πιστευω γυρω στην Παρασκευη να αρχισει να ξαναγενναει.
Παιδια,δεν νομιζω αποψε,εως αυριο που τα μικρα θα ειναι με τον πατερα,αν χτυπα ξυλο δεν ταισει,να συμβει κατι;Του εχω,αυγο,αυγοτροφη κ σπορους.
Τωρα οσο για την επομενη γεννα,ακομα ειμαι σε διλλημα.
Αν αποφασισω οτι θελω κ άλλη γεννα,πρεπει αυριο να βαλω δευτερη φωλια κ να εξακολουθω να εχω την καναρα μονη της,να τη φτιαξει κ αντε να την αφηνω λιγο χωρις το χωρισμα,υπο τον ελεγχο μου,βεβαια.Τα μικρα ακομα δεν εχουν βγει απο τη φωλια.Αλλα σε 1 βδομαδα,σιγουρα θα βγουν.
Μπορω επισης να δωσω τα αυγα στην δανεικη καναρα που εχω,ωστε να τα μεγαλωσει αυτη.Ειναι η καναρα,που κανει συνεχεια ασπορα,γιατι ειναι μονη κ πυρωμενη.Δεν ξεδω ομως αν θα τα δεχτει,μηπως τα σπασει,ή τα παρατησει.

----------


## HarrisC

Παντως δεν πρεπει να ζευγαρωνουμε αρρωστα πουλια.Εκτος του οτι ρισκαρουμε μεταδοση της νοσου στους απογονους ,αλλα εξαντληται το πουλακι απο απανωτες γεννες με κρισιμα προβληματα για την υγεια του

----------


## ninos

Εάν τα μικρά δεν έχουν κλαρώσει,  μην τα χωρίζεις από την μητέρα τους !!!  Μετά τις  30 μέρες μπορείς με "σχετική" βεβαιότητα να τα χωρίσεις

----------


## Pidgey

> Τωρα οσο για την επομενη γεννα,ακομα ειμαι σε διλλημα.
> *Αν αποφασισω οτι θελω κ άλλη γεννα*,πρεπει αυριο να βαλω δευτερη φωλια κ να εξακολουθω να εχω την καναρα μονη της,να τη φτιαξει κ αντε να την αφηνω λιγο χωρις το χωρισμα,υπο τον ελεγχο μου,βεβαια


Γιατί βάζεις τα δικά σου θέλω πάνω από την υγεία του πουλιού; Δεν υπάρχουν για να ικανοποιούν τη ματαιοδοξια μας.

----------


## petran

> Παντως δεν πρεπει να ζευγαρωνουμε αρρωστα πουλια.Εκτος του οτι ρισκαρουμε μεταδοση της νοσου στους απογονους ,αλλα εξαντληται το πουλακι απο απανωτες γεννες με κρισιμα προβληματα για την υγεια του


Ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον.Ακομα ομως,δεν ξερουμε αν η καναρα εχει οντως "κατι",ή μηπως ολα αυτα συμβαινουν λογω του ζυγωματος της αναπαραγωγης,κ κατα τη διαρκεια της με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται(ορμονες ανω κατω κτλ κτλ).




> Εάν τα μικρά δεν έχουν κλαρώσει,  μην τα χωρίζεις από την μητέρα τους !!!  Μετά τις  30 μέρες μπορείς με "σχετική" βεβαιότητα να τα χωρίσεις


Στελιο,μονο για αποψε τα χωρισα.Βεβαια οπως εγραψα πιο πανω,η καναρα το βλεπω συντομα να ξανακανει αυγα.Ειναι κατι που δεν μπορεις να το αποφυγεις οταν εχεις το ζευγαρι μαζι(να μεγαλωνει μικρα)κ η θηλυκια να ειναι τοσο πυρωμενη.Για τον αρσενικο,o.k,ειναι αναμενομενο να θελει να βατεψει.
Επειδη ομως προεχει η υγεια της θηλυκιας μου,θα την αφησω να γεννησει μιας κ δεν το αποφευγω κ απο εκει κ περα ή θα της τα πεταω αμεσως,ή θα ρισκαρω αν θα τα δεχτει η δανεικη καναρα ή θα της τα αφησω να τα μεγαλωσει.Δυσκολο το τριτο σεναριο εκτος αν(μακαρι να συμβει)δεν χειροτερεψει ή παει καλυτερα το θεμα με το πτερωμα της.

----------


## jk21

η μανα να γυρισει το συντομοτερο στα μικρα απο τη στιγμη που ειναι ακομα μεσα στη φωλια !! οσο πιο αμεσα και μονο εμποδιο ειναι το νυχτερινο της ωρας .το πρωι πολυ νωρις !

πιθανοτατα θα ταισει ο πατερας οταν βγουν εκτος φωλιας .Μονο τοτε θα δοκιμασεις αρχικα να χωρισεις τη μανα και αν ολα τα μικρα ζητουν φαγητο και αν ο πατερας ταιζει ολα ,τοτε θα οριστικοποιησεις το χωρισμο 

η καναρα αν κανει αυγα ,να τα κλωσσησει καμμια βδομαδα ακομα και αν ειναι ασπορα ,για να ξεθυμανουν τα ενστικτα και να μην ερθει σε προωρη νεα γεννα 

αν ειναι ενσπορα ,τοτε προσωπικα οσο δεν ξερω τι εχει το πουλακι ,δεν εχω σιγουρη αποψη για το αν  πρεπει να συνεχισει ή να πανε σε παραμανα πριν εκκολαφθουν φυσικα

----------


## petran

> η μανα να γυρισει το συντομοτερο στα μικρα απο τη στιγμη που ειναι ακομα μεσα στη φωλια !! οσο πιο αμεσα και μονο εμποδιο ειναι το νυχτερινο της ωρας .το πρωι πολυ νωρις !
> 
> πιθανοτατα θα ταισει ο πατερας οταν βγουν εκτος φωλιας .Μονο τοτε θα δοκιμασεις αρχικα να χωρισεις τη μανα και αν ολα τα μικρα ζητουν φαγητο και αν ο πατερας ταιζει ολα ,τοτε θα οριστικοποιησεις το χωρισμο 
> 
> η καναρα αν κανει αυγα ,να τα κλωσσησει καμμια βδομαδα ακομα και αν ειναι ασπορα ,για να ξεθυμανουν τα ενστικτα και να μην ερθει σε προωρη νεα γεννα 
> 
> αν ειναι ενσπορα ,τοτε προσωπικα οσο δεν ξερω τι εχει το πουλακι ,δεν εχω σιγουρη αποψη για το αν  πρεπει να συνεχισει ή να πανε σε παραμανα πριν εκκολαφθουν φυσικα


Καλησπερα Δημητρη.Χωρισα τη μανα μονο γι αποψε για να βγαλω φωτο τις κουτσουλιες.Αυριο 06.30 θα τα ενωσω παλι.
Ετσι θα κανω.....Θα της βαλω στην άλλη μεριά φωλια,χωρις χωρισμα,θα την αφησω να γεννησει,να κλωσησει καμμια βδομαδα κ θα δουμε.....
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ κ σενα κ ολα τα παιδια για τις συμβουλες σας οπως κ τον Αντρεα που τον εχω "γαζωσει" στα προσωπικα τηλεφωνηματα..

----------


## HarrisC

Πετρο η καναρουλα εχει σιγουρα  προβλημα.Τωρα πουναι σε φαση φουλ αναπαραγωγης με νεοσσους γυρω της ειναι δυσκολα τα πραγματα.Ενας απο τους κανονες των εκτροφεων ειναι να ζευγαρωνουν μονο υγιη πουλια .Ασε που ρισκαρεις να αρρωστησουν και οι νεοσσοι.

----------


## petran

> Πετρο η καναρουλα εχει σιγουρα  προβλημα.Τωρα πουναι σε φαση φουλ αναπαραγωγης με νεοσσους γυρω της ειναι δυσκολα τα πραγματα.Ενας απο τους κανονες των εκτροφεων ειναι να ζευγαρωνουν μονο υγιη πουλια .Ασε που ρισκαρεις να αρρωστησουν και οι νεοσσοι.


Καλησπερα.Συνεχιζεις να εισαι ''επικριτικος'',χωρις ουτε μια φορα να πεις,περαστικα για το πουλακι..

----------


## petran

Αυτη ειναι μια κουτσουλια απο την καναρα μου.Η κυκλωμενη..


Τελος παντων.Αποφασισα μιας κ σιγουρα αγαπαω το πουλακι,προεχει σιγουρα η υγεια της κ αλλωστε μου ''εδωσε'' 3 μικρα να μην την αφησω να κανει άλλη γεννα.
Εβγαλα σημερα το απογευμα την δευτερη φωλια,συνεχιζω να της δινω πολυβιταμινη στο νερο.Θα πεταω τα αυγα που θα κανει(άλλωστε θα πεφτουν στον πατο,ελπιζω να μην παει να τα κανει στην ηδη υπαρχουσα φωλια),και θα περιμενω να απογαλακτιστουν τα μικρα,ωστε να την βαλω σε άλλο κλουβι,να της μειωσω λιγο τις ωρες φωτος μηπως ηρεμησει κ θα δουμε μηπως ολο αυτο ειναι ορμονικο κ στρωσει.

----------


## amastro

Πέτρο, το βλέπεις λάθος.
Από ανθρώπους με την εμπειρία του Χάρη ή του Δημήτρη ή και άλλων παιδιών που ασχολούνται χρόνια, δεν περιμένεις να σου πουν "περαστικά".
Η γνώμη τους, ειδικά σε τέτοια θέματα, είναι εξαιρετικά χρήσιμη παρόλο που μπορεί να μας είναι δυσάρεστη.

----------


## jk21

και η κουτσουλια που εχεις κυκλωσει και η αλλη πανω δεξια ,δειχνουν προβλημα 


φωτο με κοιλιες των πουλιων που τις εχουν κανει ....

αυριο φυσικα

----------


## petran

> Πέτρο, το βλέπεις λάθος.
> Από ανθρώπους με την εμπειρία του Χάρη ή του Δημήτρη ή και άλλων παιδιών που ασχολούνται χρόνια, δεν περιμένεις να σου πουν "περαστικά".
> Η γνώμη τους, ειδικά σε τέτοια θέματα, είναι εξαιρετικά χρήσιμη παρόλο που μπορεί να μας είναι δυσάρεστη.


Απο καποιους που εχουν αρκεστει μονο σε ''σχολια''του τυπου ''μην,δεν επρεπε,κακώς''κτλ,ναι,ισως να περιμενα και τα ''περαστικα''..

----------


## HarrisC

Φυσικα και θα πω "περαστικα" και το θελω ειλικρινα.Δε θα μπω σε αντιπαραθεση ομως.

----------


## petran

O.K,δεν τρεχει τιποτα βεβαια.. :Happy:

----------


## petran

Λοιπον εδω ειναι οι φωτο απο την κοιλιτσα της θηλυκιας.
*Υπαρχει κατι,στον λαιμο της*,ή ετσι ειναι η ανατομια σε εκεινο το σημειο;








και ακολουθουν οι φωτο απο την κοιλια του αρσενικου






Ευχαριστω για την οποια απαντηση σας.
Καλο μεσημερι..

----------


## jk21

περα απο λιπακι στον αρσενικο ,δεν βλεπω κατι αλλο .Κοιλιες καθαρες .ο αρσενικος καραπυρωμενος οποτε και το λιπος δεν τον εμποδιζει ανατομικα μαλλον στο βατεμα 

για να ειναι οι κουτσουλιες υποπτες ,κατι περιεργο που τους δημιουργει ηπια εντεριτιδα ,πρεπει να υπαρχει στη διατροφη τους 

στο λαιμο κατι κιτρινιλες ,μπορει να ειναι και εσωτερικο λιπος .Δεν μπορω να πω κατι σιγουρα

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα Δημητρη.Η διατροφη τους ειναι η εξης:
Το μιγμα σου,αυγο παντα καλα βρασμενο(γυρω στα 13-14'),μπροκολο,αυγοτροφη απο τη συνταγη του Στελιου(5 steps),και που και που,λιγα χορτα(ραδικια,αντιδια,ροκα,  εκτος απο οταν κλωσσουσε).Αυτα....
Θα δουμε,σε ευχαριστω πολυ,καλο απογευμα.

----------


## ninos

Μια χαρά είναι η κοιλιά της. Οι κουτσουλιές του θηλυκού κατά την περίοδο της αναπαραγωγής είναι πάντα λίγο περίεργες λόγο των αυγών που κάνουν, αλλά και από την καθημερινή διατροφή τους με αυγοτροφη

----------


## Μπία

Οι κοιλίτσες είναι τόσο καθαρές και όμορφες,εύχομαι όλα να εξελιχθούν καλά και να τα χαρούμε και σε μελλοντικές γέννες.

----------


## petran

> Μια χαρά είναι η κοιλιά της. Οι κουτσουλιές του θηλυκού κατά την περίοδο της αναπαραγωγής είναι πάντα λίγο περίεργες λόγο των αυγών που κάνουν, αλλά και από την καθημερινή διατροφή τους με αυγοτροφη





> Οι κοιλίτσες είναι τόσο καθαρές και όμορφες,εύχομαι όλα να εξελιχθούν καλά και να τα χαρούμε και σε μελλοντικές γέννες.


Καλημερα παιδια,σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλά σας λογια.Να στε καλά κ να πηγαινουν ολα κατ ευχην.
Σημερα κλαρωσε δειλα δειλα κ το τριτο μικρακι.
Ανυπομονω να απογαλακτιστουν,ωστε να βαλω την θηλυκια μονη της,κ να κανω οτι μπορω για να επανελθει το πουλακι.

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα σας.Ηθελα να σας ρωτησω κατι.
Καταρχην τα μικρα(3), το μεγαλυτερο ειναι σημερα 24 ημερων.Απο οτι εχω δει,μονο ο πατερας τα ταιζει(φανταζομαι,αυγοτροφ  η κ αυγο θα τρωνε και μόνα τους).
Η θηλυκια,κλωσσαει τα αυγα στην νεα φωλια(την παλια χτες την εβγαλα,γιατι ''καποιος''παει κ βγαζει εξω την τσοχα).
Της εχω ''πεταξει''τα 2 αυγα που εχει κανει μεχρι τωρα(αμεσως,πριν σχηματιστει πουλακι)κ εχω βαλει ψευτικα.
Εχει λοιπον περιπου 1 βδομαδα που κλωσσαει.
Πότε μπορω να χωρισω την θηλυκια,ωστε να την βαλω εντελως μονη της,για να την ξεκουρασω,μιας κ εχει το ''προβλημα''με το πτερωμα της,ελπιζοντας να μην συμβαινει κατι,αλλά να ειναι θεμα διαταραχης ορμονων;
Θα μπορουσα,αυριο,μεθαυριο , μιας κ οπως σας ειπα ,μονο ο πατερας ταιζει;
Ευχαριστω πολυ,και παλι,καλησπερα.

----------


## ninos

αφού έχουν κλαρώσει τα μικρά και τώρα να την βγάλεις δεν έχεις πρόβλημα. Περίμενε όμως ακόμα 2 με 3 μέρες και θα είσαι 1000% σίγουρος.

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα σας.
Εχω βαλει απο το Σαββατο την θηλυκια μονη της,σε 60αρα κλουβα κ της δινω,σπορους,λαχανικα,και πολυβιταμινη στο νερο.
Το πουλακι εξακολουθει να δειχνει o.k,αν κ μαλλον το μαδημα του εχει προχωρησει.
Εδω ειναι μερικες φωτο που εβγαλα το μεσημερι.
Δεν ξερω αν αυτο το ''πρηξιμο''στο λαιμο της ειναι φυσιολογικο;
Επισης,θα ελεγα οτι εχει ''σχισιμο''στο πισω μερος του κεφαλιου της.
Δειχνει πολυ χαλια,γιατι την εχω βρεξει για να δροσιστει.
Επισης αυτο που φαινεται να εχει το χρωμα του ιωδιου χαμηλα στην κοιλιτσα της,μηπως ειναι απο την πολυβιταμινη,γιατι,η πολυβιταμινη που της δινω,ειναι σε υγρη μορφη κ εχει αυτο το χρωμα..

----------


## jk21

Πισω κατι την πληγωσε 

Στο λαιμο σε αυτη μονο τη φωτο δειχνει σαν σκισμενο σε καποιο σημειο ... οφθαλμαπατη της φωτο; στις αλλες δειχνει οκ .η διογκωση στο λαιμο ειναι η τραχεια

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα σας.Συγνωμη που μπαινω αμεσως στο θεμα,μα,τωρα που γυρισα,ειδα την καναρα μου,και ενω φαινεται μια χαρα,ειδα αυτες τις κουτσουλιες,που δεν τις εχω ξαναδει.
Το κλουβακι το καθαρισα χτες γυρω στις 17.00,αφου το πουλακι εκανε μπανιο.Της εβαλα φρεσκο νερο,και,παντα χτες το απογευμα,της εβαλα και χορτα ζοχά,που τα ειχα παρει την 
Τετάρτη,τα ειχα στη συντηρηση,και φυσικα πεταω παντα τα λιγο μαυρισμενα χορτα πριν τα βαλω στα πουλακια.Της εβαλα και το ναυλον μπροστα μεχρι σημερα το πρωι στις 07.00,που το εβγαλα κ της εβαλα 1,1/2 κ.γ σπορους by jk,και 1 κ,γ Κία και καμελινα.
Οταν εκανε μπανακι,μετα απο περιπου 10 λεπτα,την εβαλα μεσα στο σπιτι για να καθαρισω το κλουβακι,οποτε δεν νομιζω να κρυωσε.Αλλωστε το μεσημερι ειχε περιπου 18c' .
Συμβαινει κατι αραγε;
Σας ευχαριστω για τις οποιες γνωμες σας.
Καλο απογευμα.

http://imgur.com/StV2Pe0

http://imgur.com/B4ncjqh

http://imgur.com/hvaXt0h

----------


## jk21

το πουλι πως ειναι; ειναι κινητικο; εχεις καποια αντιβιωση; βαλε το πουλι μεσα σε ζεστο περιβαλλον 

εκτος της μορφης της κουτσουλιας και του ασχημου χρωματος ,βλεπω και αχωνευτα σπορια 



* ισως οχι αμεσα σχετιζομενο με το θεμα ,αλλα βαλε μου σε παρακαλω μια φωτο σε χαρτι κουζινας μιση χουφτα απο το μιγμα , να δω αν ειναι οι σποροι που συνηθιζω να προτεινω και ξερω οτι δινεις

----------


## petran

Δημητρη,οσο για το κινητικο,ξερεις,τωρα ειναι και η ωρα που κουρνιαζουν.Σχετικα πιοστευω ειναι.
Το ναυλον,εχω που τους το βαζω,τη νυχτα απο την Παρασκευη το βραδυ.
Ζωχά,τους ξαναεδωσα Τετάρτη κ Πέμπτη.
Δεν ξερω μηπως τελικα κρυωσε.
Το πηρα μεσα το πουλακι.
Εχω στην συντηρηση,Vibramycin.Ληγει τον  7/16.

----------


## jk21

σου στελνω δοσολογια ειτε για ποτιστρα ειτε καλυτερα για στομα 

στην αρχη θα ηθελα στο στομα με συρριγκα

με την τροφη οκ οτι ηθελα να δω  .Μηπως εδωσες νεα παρτιδα αυτες τις 3 τελευταιες μερες;

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα.Οριστε και φωτο απο την κοιλιτσα της.

Δημητρη,υπαρχει καποιο ''κολπο'',ή καποιο τρικ,ωστε να ανοιγει το πουλακι το στομα,για να πιει το φαρμακο.
Προσπαθησα πιεζοντας ελαφρα με το ακρο της συριγγας,και μπροστα στο στομα,και στο πλαι,αλλά τιποτα.Τελικα του εβαλα μια οδοντογλυφιδα αναμεσα στο στομα,και οπως την ειχε δαγκωσει,ενω η οδοντογλυφιδα ηταν προς την ακρη του ραμφους(την ''μυτη''),εγω απο πλαγια εριξα το φαρμακο.

http://imgur.com/jPUleIn

http://imgur.com/a2JBmZV

http://imgur.com/KWH5V1N

----------


## jk21

καθαροτατη κοιλια ! 



περιεργο ....

οι κουτσουλιες συνεχιζουν ετσι; 

το φαρμακο να το δωσεις κανονικα 

το κολπο το ειπες μονο σου χαχα

----------


## petran

Τωρα το πουλακι κοιμαται.Εκανε κανα 2 μικρες,τετοιες κουτσουλιες.Μικρες ομως.
Ισως να το ''πειραξαν'' τα ζωχά.Σε καθε περιπτωση,δεν αφηνω δευτερη μερα λαχανικα,π,χ τα βαζω σημερα μεσημερι κ τα βγαζω αυριο το μεσημερι,αλλά,οσο  για τα ζωχά,ειναι τα μόνα λαχανικα,που την άλλη μερα και μαυριζουν κ γινονται καταξερα.
Δημητρη και κατι ακομα :Scared0016: ..
Νομιζω οτι τωρα που θα δινω αντιβιωση,πρεπει να βγαλω το σουπιοκοκκαλο,ετσι;
Και.... :trash: ..
Σταματαω τα λαχανικα,και δινω μόνο σπορους,φανταζομαι λιγο αυξημενους,ετσι;

Καλο βραδυ και ευχαριστω και παλι ::

----------


## jk21

οπως τα ειπες 

λαχανικα οχι ,μονο σπορους και αν δινεις το φαρμακο στο στομα τοτε δωσε και αυγο ή αυγοτροφη 

δεν νομιζω να ειναι απο το ζωχο αν την ωρα που ειναι χλωρος ,δεν εδωσες καποιον χαλασμενο 

σουπιοκοκκαλο με δοξυκυκλινη ,φυσικα εκτος

----------


## petran

Χαλασμενο χορταρικο(οσο βεβαια μπορω να δω,καθως τα πλενω,τα σκουπιζω,κ τα ξεχωριζω σε 4 μεριδες=4 πουλακια),δεν δινω.Εδω καμμια ακρουλα να ειναι μαυρη,την βγαζω.
Ισως το πουλακι να κρυωσε με το μπανακι.
Και παλι ευχαριστω και μακαρι να πάνε ολα καλά.
Καληνυχτα Δημητρη.

----------


## petran

Καλημερα Δημητρη και σε ολη τη παρεα βεβαια.
Σημερα το πουλακι σχετικα εδειχνε o.k.Δεν ηταν φουσκωμενο,ηπιε νερακι.
Απλα πιστευω οτι πρεπει να κρυωσε προχτες.
Ευτυχως σημερα,πηρε ευκολα την αντιβιωση,δεν "παιδευτηκαμε"και εγω και αυτη.
Ακομα και καλυτερα να δω να ειναι,θα την κρατησω μεσα ως το Σαββατο.
Λεω οτι τελικα μαλλον κρυωσε,γιατί τα τσιου που μου κανει,ειναι πιο σιγανα κ με βραχνο ηχο.
Καλημερα σας.

----------


## jk21

Πετρο καλο ειναι να δουμε κουτσουλιες του πουλιου 

Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα.Γυρισα τωρα στις 16.00 και το πουλακι ηταν αρκετα κινητικο θα ελεγα.
Εδωσα την αντιβιωση και εβγαλα αυτη τη φωτο που ακολουθει.



Ευχαριστω για τις ευχες Δημητρη,καλό απογευμα σου ευχομαι.

----------


## jk21

πολλα ουρα ... ισως λοιμωξη στα νεφρα ... δωσε το φαρμακο και βλεπουμε .Στην τριτη μερα αν δεν αρχισουν να στρωνουν ,ισως παρεις gentamicina ή cosumix

----------


## Μπία

Περαστικά με όλη μου την καρδιά.

----------


## petran

> πολλα ουρα ... ισως λοιμωξη στα νεφρα ... δωσε το φαρμακο και βλεπουμε .Στην τριτη μερα αν δεν αρχισουν να στρωνουν ,ισως παρεις gentamicina ή cosumix


Καλησπερα.Πριν λιγο που γυρισα γιατι ελειπα,ειδα, οτι ενω το πουλακι ηταν ξυπνιο,κανα 2-3 ''σταγονες'' μόνο,καμμια σχεση με την μεγαλη ποσοτητα που βρηκα το μεσημερι.Το πουλακι,δεν κοιμοταν ισως γιατι του ειχα ενα μικρο φως.Δημητρη σου ξαναθυμιζω,οτι τα ''τσιου του'',ειναι λιγο πιο αδυναμα κ ισως λιγο βραχνά.




> Περαστικά με όλη μου την καρδιά.


Ευχαριστω πάρα πολύ για τις ευχες σου.
Χαιρετισματα στον γατουλη σου που τον συμπαθω πολύ. :Happy0064:

----------


## jk21

θα δουμε ξανα αυριο κουτσουλιες  ...

----------


## petran

> θα δουμε ξανα αυριο κουτσουλιες  ...


Αχ βρε Δημητρη,''στα οπλα'' εισαι διαρκως..
Ο Θεός να σου δινει δυναμη.
Καλο βραδυ.

----------


## petran

Καλημερα στα παιδια.
Δημητρη,καλημερα..
Αυτη στο κεντρο ειναι μια κοτσιλιτσα που εκανε τωρα το πρωι.
Κατα τα άλλα,καλά δειχνει.
Της εβαλα νερο άλλο,αυγο και σπορους.
Αυτο που ισως προσεξα,ειναι οτι δεν εφαγε πολλούς σπορους χτες.
Καλημερα.......

----------


## jk21

καλυτερα παμε !

----------


## Μπία

υχαριστω πάρα πολύ για τις ευχες σου.
Χαιρετισματα στον γατουλη σου που τον συμπαθω πολύ. :Happy0064: 


Δυστυχώς αυτός ο υπέροχος και καλοκάγαθος γατούλης πέθανε από εγκεφαλικό στις 24-8 φέτος σε ηλικία 17 ετών.Δεν έχει ξαναυπάρξει τέτοιο γατί ,υπάκουο,φρόνιμο ,με αντίληψη .Τώρα έχω ένα άλλο 3 μηνών ανυπάκουο,ζωηρό και όλο γλυκοκοιτάζει τον Μπίκ μπικ.Τους έχω σε διαφορετικά δωμάτια γιατί είναι επικίνδυνος.

Εύχομαι ολόψυχα το πουλάκι σου να γίνει σύντομα καλά.Ο Δημήτρης έχει άγρυπνο βλέμμα και του είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι όλοι μας!!!

----------


## petran

> υχαριστω πάρα πολύ για τις ευχες σου.
> Χαιρετισματα στον γατουλη σου που τον συμπαθω πολύ.
> 
> 
> Δυστυχώς αυτός ο υπέροχος και καλοκάγαθος γατούλης πέθανε από εγκεφαλικό στις 24-8 φέτος σε ηλικία 17 ετών.Δεν έχει ξαναυπάρξει τέτοιο γατί ,υπάκουο,φρόνιμο ,με αντίληψη .Τώρα έχω ένα άλλο 3 μηνών ανυπάκουο,ζωηρό και όλο γλυκοκοιτάζει τον Μπίκ μπικ.Τους έχω σε διαφορετικά δωμάτια γιατί είναι επικίνδυνος.
> 
> Εύχομαι ολόψυχα το πουλάκι σου να γίνει σύντομα καλά.Ο Δημήτρης έχει άγρυπνο βλέμμα και του είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι όλοι μας!!!


Κριμα για τον γατουλη σου.Δεν ξερω αν ειχες ''ανεβασει'' θεμα με την απωλεια του.
Μου αρεσε και επειδη ηταν ομορφος(μου αρεσει πολύ αυτο το γκρι χρωμα στις γατες),αλλά και επειδη ηταν ψυχουλα και φιλαρακια με το καναρινι σου.

Οσο για τον jk,δεν του ειμαστε υποχρεωμενοι,ειμαστε *ευγνωμονες απεναντι του.*

----------


## petran

Δημητρη καλησπερα.Σημερα το απογευμα που γυρισα βρηκα αυτες τις κοτσιλιες.
Το πουλακι εδειχνε παλι κινητικο.
Του εδωσα αντιβιωση γυρω στις 16.30 και αργοτερα θα του βαλω την ποσοτητα που μου ειπες στην ποτιστρα,για να εχει να πιει αυριο το πρωι,πρωτα ο Θεός,να μην το παιδευω και αυτο με την σηριγγα.
Καλό απογευμα.

http://imgur.com/EtqRSvg

http://imgur.com/71BeuQO

----------


## jk21

δεν εχει διαρροια ,αλλα εχει πολυουρια που αν κρινω απο τις αρχικες κουτσουλιες που ηταν διαρροια , μαλλον οφειλεται σε μικροβιο που υποχωρει στα εντερα αλλα οχι στα νεφρα προς το παρον  .Συνεχισε το φαρμακο και αν την 6η μερα δεν εχει σαφη μειωση το προβλημα ,δεν θα συνεχισεις με αυτη αλλα θα σου πω στην πορεια  .Αν εχει ,τοτε θα συνεχισεις αλλες 2 μερες εκτος αν ειναι τελειως οκ οποτε θα σταματησεις την 7η

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα Δημητρη.
Αυτη ειναι μια φωτο που εβγαλα πριν λιγο που γυρισα απο τη δουλεια.



Καλο απογευμα.. :winky:

----------


## jk21

Πετρο θελω να πας να παρεις cosumix απο μαγαζι με κτηνιατρικα φαρμακα που εχουμε χαμηλα στο περιστερι 

Δεν βλεπω βελτιωση

----------


## petran

> Πετρο θελω να πας να παρεις cosumix απο μαγαζι με κτηνιατρικα φαρμακα που εχουμε χαμηλα στο περιστερι 
> 
> Δεν βλεπω βελτιωση


Δημητρη καλησπερα.Πριν λιγο της εβαλα την αντιβιωση,την πηγα στο δωματιο να κοιμηθει κ μετα ειδα το μηνυμα σου.
Σου θυμιζω οτι ξεκινησα την αντιβιωση την Δευτέρα,το απογευμα,προχτες.
Να περιμενουμε λιγο, ή όχι;
Αν οχι,ειναι αναγκη να βγω αποψε να παρω το νεο φαρμακο,ή μπορει να περιμενει ως αυριο;
Δοσολογια;;
Αυτη ειναι μια φωτο απο κοτσιλιτσα που εκανε τωρα το απογευμα.
Οπως και να΄χει,σε ευχαριστω και παλι.

----------


## jk21

οι απογευματινες ειναι πιο καλες .Οχι ετσι κι αλλιως οσο το πουλι ειναι κινητικο δεν ειναι επειγον .Ας περιμενεις να δουμε και αυριο

απο αυριο θελω να βαζεις χαρτι απορροφητικο κουζινας για να βλεπω τις κουτσουλιες

----------


## petran

Δημητρη,τα πρωινα πριν φυγω για δουλεια(μιλω για αυτες τις μερες που εχουμε ''θεμα''),αλλάζω τις κόλες Α4.
Δεν κανουν αυτες;
Οχι,οτι δεν εχω χαρτι κουζινας στο σπιτι.

----------


## jk21

θα ηθελα να βλεπω τις κουτσουλιες στο στερεο τμημα με λιγοτερα υγρα ,να εχουν απορροφηθει .Αν δεν εχεις δεν πειραζει

----------


## petran

> θα ηθελα να βλεπω τις κουτσουλιες στο στερεο τμημα με λιγοτερα υγρα ,να εχουν απορροφηθει .Αν δεν εχεις δεν πειραζει


Εχω,οπότε το πρωι θα βαλω χαρτι κουζινας αντι για Α4.
Καλο ξημερωμα Δημητρη.

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα Δημητρη.
Ακολουθουν 2 φωτο με κουτσουλιες σημερινες σε χαρτι κουζινας.
Το πουλακι εξακολουθει να δειχνει ενταξει.
Μαλιστα,οταν ακουει τα 2 αρσενικα απο εξω,κανει τα γνωστα τσιου,που κανει ανεκαθεν,οταν τα ακουει και την ''κουρδιζουν''.
Το cosumix το αγορασα.
Καλο απογευμα.

http://imgur.com/MxC1EbB

http://imgur.com/x1sJibp

----------


## jk21

της δινεις αυγο αυτη τη στιγμη;  αν ναι δωσε μονο σπορους και να τις ξαναδουμε .Διαρροια σιγουρα δεν εχει .Αυξημενα υγρα και ουρικο οξυ (το λευκο της κουτσουλιας )

----------


## petran

Καλημερα Δημητρη.
Αυτη ειναι μια κοτσιλια που εκανε,ειτε σημερα το πρωι,ειτε χτες αργα το απογευμα.
Δυστυχως ειχα και μια αλλη φωτο με περισσοτερες κοτσιλιες αλλά την εσβησα.
Παντως σημερα το πουλακι δειχνει πιο κινητικο απο τις άλλες μερες.

----------


## jk21

Συνεχιζεις το φαρμακο .Δεν ξεκινας cosumix .Κουτσουλια βλεπουμε μια φορα καθε μερα .Εφοσον το πουλακι δειχνει οκ ,αν αλλαξουμε αγωγη ,θα ειναι με το τελος αυτης (θα δωσεις 6 συμπληρωμενες μερες ) αν κατι δεν μου αρεσει στην κουτσουλια .Αυγο μπορεις να δινεις ομως βαζοντας το για 20 λεπτα μονο στο κλουβι ,ωστε να μην τρωει κυριως απο αυτο ,αλλα και σπορους

----------


## petran

> Συνεχιζεις το φαρμακο .Δεν ξεκινας cosumix .Κουτσουλια βλεπουμε μια φορα καθε μερα .Εφοσον το πουλακι δειχνει οκ ,αν αλλαξουμε αγωγη ,θα ειναι με το τελος αυτης (θα δωσεις 6 συμπληρωμενες μερες ) αν κατι δεν μου αρεσει στην κουτσουλια .Αυγο μπορεις να δινεις ομως βαζοντας το για 20 λεπτα μονο στο κλουβι ,ωστε να μην τρωει κυριως απο αυτο ,αλλα και σπορους


Πολύ ωραια.
Οι 6 μερες συμπληρωνονται αυριο το απογευμα.
Τοτε για να μην σε κουραζω,θα ανεβαζω φωτο απο κουτσουλιες μια φορα την ημερα,καθε απογευμα που γυριζω απο τη δουλεια,οταν ειναι καθημερινη.
Παντως οπως ειπα και πιο πανω,το πουλακι εχει καλυτερη εικονα.Πιο ζωντάνια.
Καλό μεσημερι Δημητρη.

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα στα παιδια.
Καλησπερα Δημητρη.
Λοιπον αυτες ειναι φωτο σημερινες που εβγαλα πριν 5 λεπτα.
Το πουλακι εξακολουθει να δειχνει καλά.
Μαλιστα τα τσιου του,εγιναν πιο δυνατα.
Επισης ξαναλεω,οτι απο χτες,κανει μια κινηση,ανοιγοκλεινοντας τα φτερα.
Κινηση που ''ξερω'' οτι θελει να ζευγαρωσει.
Καλο βραδυ Δημητρη και σε ευχαριστω.
Ευχομαι,όποτε μπορεσεις να απαντησεις ,να μου εχεις ευχαριστα νεα.

----------


## jk21

οι κουτσουλιες εχουν επανελθει στο κανονικο , απλα τα υγρα δεν ειναι τελεια .Πιστευω μια λοιμωξη που ειχε χτυπησει κυριως νεφρα ητανε και υποχωρει σταδιακα  .Τωρα για τα περι πυρωματος δεν ξερω .... θες να μας δειξεις την κοιλια προς την αμαρα να δουμε αν φαινεται πυρωμενη; δεν νομιζω  ναι ειναι αλλα ας δουμε αυριο καποια στιγμη να μην το ενοχλεις τετοια ωρα

----------


## petran

Δημητρη καλημερα.Αν και ειπαμε να ανεβαζω φωτο το απογευμα,ανεβαζω τωρα φωτο απο σημερινες κουτσουλιες,διοτι καθαρισα ολα τα κλουβια(και της θηλυκιας βεβαια).Μαλιστα σημερα,την εβγαλα και στον ηλιο στο μπαλκονι,για κανα 15'.
Το πουλακι μου φαινεται οτι δειχνει ολο και καλυτερα.
*Ανεβαζω βιντεο σημερινο και στην ομαδα μας στο facebook,ωστε να δεις αυτο το ''τιναγμα''των φτερων,που σου λεω οτι κανει.*
Το πουλακι το εχω παλι μεσα,αφου του εβαλα νεο χαρτι απορροφητικο,και νεο νερακι με αντιβιωση.Οπως μου ειπες,του εβαλα για 30'αυγο.
*Μηπως θα μπορουσα να το βγαλω παλι εξω στο μπαλκονι;

*


Βεβαια,ειδικα χτες το βραδυ εκανε πολύ κρυο,αλλά πλεον,απο το απογευμα τους βαζω και μπροστα ναυλον.
'Η να περιμενουμε ακομα,και να μην το βγαλω εξω;

----------


## jk21

οχι να το κρατησεις μεσα  . τα υγρα συνεχιζουν να ειναι περιεργα  και στην κουτσουλια υπαρχουν δυο χρωματισμοι .Ισως το καφετι οταν τρωει αυγο .Μην δινεις αυριο να δουμε που οφειλεται 

το βιντεο θα το δω αργοτερα ,οταν μπω fb . Θελω να προλαβω να δω τα αλλα θεματα εδω .Αν μπω εκει ....

----------


## petran

Ενταξει Δημητρη,καλό βραδυ.
Σε ευχαριστω πολύ και πάλι.

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα Δημητρη.
Σημερινες απογευματινες φωτο.
Στο πουλακι εδωσα μόνο σπορους.
Σε ευχαριστω για τη συνεχή βοηθεια σου.

----------


## jk21

Τελειες ! συνεχιζεις για 7 μερες συμπληρωμενες την αγωγη και μετα σταματας .Μεχρι τοτε το πουλι σε εσωτερικο χωρο και θα βγει μετα ,μονο αν ειναι ηλιολουστη ζεστη μερα (οσο μπορει να ειναι για την εποχη ... ) και να προβλεπεται ετσι και για τις επομενες δυο

----------


## petran

> Τελειες ! συνεχιζεις για 7 μερες συμπληρωμενες την αγωγη και μετα σταματας .Μεχρι τοτε το πουλι σε εσωτερικο χωρο και θα βγει μετα ,μονο αν ειναι ηλιολουστη ζεστη μερα (οσο μπορει να ειναι για την εποχη ... ) και να προβλεπεται ετσι και για τις επομενες δυο


Πολύ χαιρομαι Δημητρη.
Μόνο μια ερωτηση.
Χτες εφτιαξα το μιγμα του Στελιου (Συνταγη λαχανικων σε 5 βηματα για τεμπεληδες).
Εβαλα:μπροκολο,καροτο, πιπερια Φλωρινης , ριγανη,κουακερ,τριμμα φρυγανιας,και αυγο με το τσόφλι.
Μπορω να δινω στο πουλακι και απο αυτο;
Πραγματικα πολυ χαρηκα.
Καληνυχτα Δημητρη.

----------


## jk21

οχι μεχρι να τελειωσεις το φαρμακο !!!! ειτε για να πινει τη σωστη ποσοτητα νερου , ειτε γιατι δεν κανει βιμπραμισιν με πηγη ασβεστιου (τσοφλι ) ειτε γιατι θελω το γαστρεντερικο να μην κουραστει με τροφες που προκαλουν (φυσιολογικη ) κινητικοτητα οπως τα χορταρικα

----------


## petran

Δημητρη,αχχχχχχχ :trash:  :Fighting0029: 
μου λες 7 μερες συμπληρωμενες αντιβιωση....
Αυριο το απογευμα κλεινουν 7 μερες(την ξεκινησα το απογευμα της προηγουμενης Δευτερας).
Δεν νομιζω να εννοεις,* ακομα 7 μερες απο σημερα*;
Παντως ο καιρος που ειδα σε καποιο καναλι,λεει,αυριο-μεθαυριο ψιλοσυννεφιες-ψιλοβροχές,την Πεμπτη αισθητη πτωση και ανοδος απο το Σαββατο.
Οπότε,ισως το βγαλω εξω το Σαββατο,γιατι τις καθημερινες που δουλευω φευγω νωρις,και κανει πολύ κρυο εκεινη την ωρα.

----------


## jk21

αρα αυριο το απογευμα ή καλυτερα μεθαυριο αφου θα εχει πιει το πρωινο νερο της ,σταματας το φαρμακο 


θελω την ημερα που θα βγει εξω ,να εχει τουλαχιστον αλλες 2 καλο καιρο  να εχει συνηθισει πρωτα την εξωτερικη θερμοκρασια ,με οχι αποτομη μεταβολη απο την εσωτερικη

----------


## jk21

ειδα και το βιντεακι 

https://www.facebook.com/10000750364...2649605995145/

μια χαρα ειναι το πουλακι  .Χαρουλες κανει ,δεν βλεπω κατι περισσοτερο

----------


## petran

Δημητρη,γεια χαρά.
2 ακομα σημερινες φωτο.
Αν ειναι και παλι τα νεα,απο σενα καλά,προφανως θα σταματησω.
Θα βαλω για τελευταια φορα αντιβιωση σημερα το απογευμα.Λεω να βγαλω το πουλακι εξω το Σαββατο.Απλά καποια στιγμη θα σε ρωτησω πότε μπορω να της βαλω και κατι άλλο,εκτος απο σπορους,που της εχω τωρα.Καλο απογευμα Δημητρη.

----------


## jk21

οι κουτσουλιες τελειες στο στερεο μερος . τα υγρα λιγο περιεργα .Συνεχισε τελικα μεχρι μεθαυριο το πρωι το φαρμακο και σταματησε μετα σιγουρα

----------


## petran

Καλημερα Δημητρη.Μιας και δεν πηγα στη δουλεια σημερα,σηκωθηκα κατα τις 09.00 και ειδα οτι μεσα στο σπιτι ειχα 16,5 βαθμους και εξω εδειχνε γυρω στους 13 με 14.
Μικρη διαφορα και  ετσι εβγαλα την καναρα εξω.
Βεβαια κατα τις 16.30 το πολύ,θα βαλω το ναυλον(για μπροστα μιλαω,γυρω-γυρω,εχουν ανεκαθεν).
Μια χαρα δειχνει το πουλακι.Σουπερ κινητικο θα ελεγα.
Καλο μεσημερι. :bye:

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα σας.Δημητρη,καλησπερα.
Το πουλακι ειναι απο χτες εξω.Δειχνει καλά.Σημερα του σταματησα την αντιβιωση.
Απλα βαζω ακομα 2 φωτο απο κουτσουλιες που βρηκα σημερα το μεσημερι.
Αν ειναι o.k, πες μου να σταματησω να ανεβαζω φωτο απο κουτσουλιες.
Το μόνο που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι,πως επειδη το πουλακι το εχω μόνο με σπορους,αν μπορω,ή πότε να του βαλω και μιγμα λαχανικων.
Ευχαριστω πολύ,καλό βραδυ.

----------


## jk21

το κεντρικο μερος ειναι οκ (το στερεο των κουτσουλιων ) .τα υγρα δεν μου αρεσουν 

δεν μπορουμε να το αφησουμε ετσι .Ξεκινα εστω εξω το cosumix που εχεις ηδη παρει στη δοσολογια που σου στελνω με πμ , για διαστημα 5 ημερων

----------


## petran

> το κεντρικο μερος ειναι οκ (το στερεο των κουτσουλιων ) .τα υγρα δεν μου αρεσουν 
> 
> δεν μπορουμε να το αφησουμε ετσι .Ξεκινα εστω εξω το cosumix που εχεις ηδη παρει στη δοσολογια που σου στελνω με πμ , για διαστημα 5 ημερων


Επειδη μου γραφεις,"εστω εξω",εχω φυσικα την δυνατοτητα να το βαλω μεσα.Τι λές?
Φανταζομαι βεβαια οτι μια φορα την ημερα θα πρεπει να εξακολουθησω να ανεβαζω φωτο απο κουτσουλιες.

----------


## jk21

Πετρο οσο δεν ειναι σιγουρα εντελως καλα  και υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα ,την προτιμω εντος 

επισης ναι θα βοηθουσε ,αλλα αν δεν μπορεσεις να βγαλεις φωτο μια μερα ,δεν εγινε κατι  .Το φαρμακο θα το παρει ετσι κι αλλιως

----------


## petran

> Πετρο οσο δεν ειναι σιγουρα εντελως καλα  και υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα ,την προτιμω εντος 
> 
> επισης ναι θα βοηθουσε ,αλλα αν δεν μπορεσεις να βγαλεις φωτο μια μερα ,δεν εγινε κατι  .Το φαρμακο θα το παρει ετσι κι αλλιως


Ενταξει.Αυριο εχω αδεια.Θα την παρω παλι μεσα στο σπιτι,κ θα την κρατησω μεσα.
Φυσικα κ μπορω να βγαζω καθε μερα φωτο.Θα εξακολουθησω να βαζω μόνο σπορους.
Καλη ξεκουραση,καληνυχτα.

----------


## petran

Δημητρη καλησπερα.
Λοιπον αυτες ειναι 2 φωτο που τραβηξα σημερα το απογευμα.Το χαρτι το ειχα αλλαξει χτες το απογευμα(και φυσικα αφου εβγαλα τις φωτο,το αλλαξα παλι),και το φαρμακο το εχω ξεκινησει απο χτες το πρωι.
Δηλαδη της αλλαζω νερακι(με φαρμακο)καθε πρωι.
Το πουλακι το εχω μεσα οπως ειπαμε,και εξακολουθει να δειχνει μια χαρα.




Και εδω ειναι 2 φωτο σημερινες απο την κουκλιτσα μου,που σημερα το μεσημερι την εβγαλα λιγο να λιαστει.
Βλεπεις Δημητρη πόσο φτερωμα εχει βγαλει;Εχει γεμισει η κοπελα μου.
Μεχρι πριν λιγο,ειχε παντου εκτος απο τον σβερκο και τωρα βλεπω οτι εχει βγαλει και εκει :Happy0064:

----------


## jk21

Kαποιες ειναι καθαρες ,καποιες οχι .... αν δεν καθαρισουν με το φαρμακο  , θα ηθελα για μερικες μερες ,αν εχεις μεμονωμενους σπορους να εβαζες μερα με την μερα εναν εναν στην τροφη της ημερας να δουμε αν καποιος επηρεαζει

----------


## petran

> Kαποιες ειναι καθαρες ,καποιες οχι .... αν δεν καθαρισουν με το φαρμακο  , θα ηθελα για μερικες μερες ,αν εχεις μεμονωμενους σπορους να εβαζες μερα με την μερα εναν εναν στην τροφη της ημερας να δουμε αν καποιος επηρεαζει


Δημητρη αν καταλαβα καλά,μου λες π.χ αν εχω μόνο καναβουρι,ή μόνο περιλα κτλ,κτλ.
Όχι δεν εχω αλλά αν τελικα δεν γινει κατι οπως λες με το φαρμακο,θα αγορασω εκει που ξερεις(στο Περιστερι),μεμονωμενους σπορους.
Εξακολουθω να βαζω αποροφητικο χαρτι ,ή μηπως να βαλω Α4,για να μην ''φευγουν'' τα ούρα προς τα κατω;
Ευχαριστω Δημητρη,καλό Σαββατοβραδο.
Θα ανεβασω παλι φωτο,πρωτα ο Θεός,αυριο το απογευμα.

----------


## jk21

χαρτι κουζινας απορροφητικο οπως βαζεις 

θα μπορουσες ακομα καλυτερα (γιατι θελω να το δω στο συγκεκριμενο μιγμα και παρτιδα σπορων που εχεις ) να παρεις δυο χουφτες και να χωρισεις χονδρικα τα σπορια σε αυτο που εχεις

----------


## petran

> χαρτι κουζινας απορροφητικο οπως βαζεις 
> 
> θα μπορουσες ακομα καλυτερα (γιατι θελω να το δω στο συγκεκριμενο μιγμα και παρτιδα σπορων που εχεις ) να παρεις δυο χουφτες και να χωρισεις χονδρικα τα σπορια σε αυτο που εχεις


Τωρα Δημητρη,χτυπησες φλεβα χρυσου στις γνωσεις... :trash:  :Scared0016: 

Δημητρη,χωρις να θελω να κανω τον ξυπνιο,εχουμε αποκλεισει εντελως το,να εχει κρυωσει το πουλακι;
Γιατι,απλα θυμιζω πως μετά το μπανακι,ειδα τις ασχημες κουτσουλιες,κ πως μετά,τα ''τσίου'' του,ηταν βραχνα κ εξασθενημενα..

----------


## jk21

Δεν σου αποκλειω να περασε κρυωμα ,αλλα εμενα κατι δεν μου αρεσει στην κουτσουλια του ,που μπορει να ειναι και ανεξαρτητο .Μην ανησυχεις ομως , οχι κατι αμεσα επικινδυνο ,μπορει και κατι οχι σημαντικο πχ εντερικη αντιδραση σε κατι που τρωει .Οπως και να εχει ειτε με το φαρμακο ειτε ψαχνοντας το θεμα με τους σπορους οπως σου ειπα (αρκει να δινεις μονο σπορους ) θα βγαλουμε ακρη

----------


## ninos

Εάν όμως σε αυτές τις μέρες  έδινες στο πουλάκι την αυγοτροφη /μείγμα λαχανικών, τότε ισως είναι φυσιολογικό να έχει αρκετά υγρά...
Μην δώσεις για 2 με 3 μέρες και δες εάν θα υπάρξει βελτίωση

Όπως και να έχει περαστικά στο πουλάκι

----------


## petran

> Δεν σου αποκλειω να περασε κρυωμα ,αλλα εμενα κατι δεν μου αρεσει στην κουτσουλια του ,που μπορει να ειναι και ανεξαρτητο .Μην ανησυχεις ομως , οχι κατι αμεσα επικινδυνο ,μπορει και κατι οχι σημαντικο πχ εντερικη αντιδραση σε κατι που τρωει .Οπως και να εχει ειτε με το φαρμακο ειτε ψαχνοντας το θεμα με τους σπορους οπως σου ειπα (αρκει να δινεις μονο σπορους ) θα βγαλουμε ακρη


Καλημερα και στους δύο σας.
Δημητρη,κανω οτι μου ειπες,δινω μόνο σπορους.Το απογευμα θα ανεβασω παλι φωτο απο κουτσουλιες




> Εάν όμως σε αυτές τις κουκούλες έδινες στο πουλάκι την αυγοτροφη /μείγμα λαχανικών, τότε ισως είναι φυσιολογικό να έχει αρκετά υγρά...
> Μην δώσεις για 2 με 3 μέρες και δες εάν θα υπάρξει βελτίωση
> 
> Όπως και να έχει περαστικά στο πουλάκι


Στελιο μεχρι που ειδα τις ασχημες κουτσουλιες εδινα λαχανικα(μπροκολο,χορτα).Μο  λις ειδα οτι κατι συμβαινει τερμα.
Για λιγο,συμφωνα με τις οδηγιες του Δημητρη αυγο κ τωρα μόνο σπορους.
Στελιο.ειδες η κουκλιτσα που γεμισε παλι με νεο φτερωμα :Happy0064:

----------


## petran

Εδω η ''ασθενης'';;;,σημερα ,ενω μαζευει ηλιο.
Ειδες Δημητρη πόσο κινητικη ειναι; :Love0033: 

https://www.facebook.com/10000750364...4829635777142/

----------


## jk21

δεν εχει εικονα πουλιου με προβλημα .Δεν ξερω που οφειλονται τα υγρα αλλα πιστευω ειτε με το φαρμακο θα καθαρισουν συντομα (δεν προκειται να ξαναδωσεις με τετοια εικονα πουλιου ) ειτε θα ειναι υπευθυνο καποιο σπορι ... θα δουμε 

Δεν ανησυχω παντως καθολου για το πουλακι

----------


## petran

> (δεν προκειται να ξαναδωσεις με τετοια εικονα πουλιου )


Καλησπερα.Προφανως εννοεις,να τελειωσουν οι 5 μερες με το νεο φαρμακο κ μετα τερμα τα φαρμακα.
''Δυστυχως'',σημερα αλλαξα το χαρτι στην καναρα και ξεχασα να βγαλω φωτο :trash:  :Scared0016:  :Anim 55: 

Δημητρη,αν ειναι πες μου,να παω να αγορασω αυτες τις μερες,μενονωμενους σπορους.
Εσυ θα μου πεις το πότε.
Καλο απογευμα Δημητρη.

----------


## jk21

Ναι εννοω τελειωνει το πενταημερο και αν δεν αλλαξει κατι στη συμπεριφορα του πουλιου ,τοτε σταματας φαρμακα 


Θα ηθελα να μην παρεις καινουργιους ,αλλα να χωρισεις την τροφη που εχεις σε μεμονωμενους και να ξεκινησεις απο κεχρι μια μερα και να προσθετεις ακομα ενα σπορο οταν βλεπουμε την κουτσουλια με τον προηγουμενο .Με ενδιαφερει η συγκεκριμενη παρτιδα

----------


## petran

Δημητρη,ποιός σπορος ειναι το κεχρι;

----------


## jk21



----------


## ninos

Αυγό που γράφεις ποτέ έδωσες τελευταία φορά?

----------


## petran

> 


Δημητρη,αν μπορεσω,θα ξεχωρισω 1 με 1,5κ.γ κεχρι,για να της το βαλω,αυριο το πρωι,στο ξημερωμα(γυρω στις 07.00).Ευχαριστω για το σχεδιαγραμμα.




> Αυγό που γράφεις ποτέ έδωσες τελευταία φορά?


Στελιο,πηγα λιγο πισω στο ''νημα'',και αν δεν κανω λαθος,τελευταια φορα της εδωσα στις 11/12.

----------


## petran

Λοιπον Δημητρη,ξερω σε εχω πρηξει :trash:  :: 

Να δουμε αν τα καταλαβα καλά...

Με σειρα απο πανω προς τα κατω:λιναρι,νιζερ,κεχρι,βρω  μη,περιλα,καναβουρι.



Και αν το καταλαβα καλά,εδω το κεχρι που ξεχωρισα (ισως να υπαρχει μεσα και κανά σπορακι,σουσαμι,νομιζω...)



Οπότε αν μου πεις Δημητρη οτι ημουν καλός μαθητης :: ,

το πρωι,θα της βαλω άλλο χαρτι για να ειμαστε σιγουροι,οτι οι κουτσουλιες που θα βρω το μεσημερι θα ειναι απο το κεχρι.
Δεν ξερω κατα πόσο ομως,μηπως στις κουτσουλιες της θα εχει και υπολειμα απο το μιγμα που ετρωγε μεχρι σημερα.
Καλο ξημερωμα Δημητρη κ καλη βδομαδα.

----------


## jk21

μια χαρα μαθητης εισαι χαχαχαχα !!!!!

ναι μπορει καποιες πρωινες να ειναι απο σημερινη τροφη αλλα ασε να υπαρχουν για να συγκρινουμε

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα σας.
Καλησπερα Δημητρη.
Λοιπον εδω ειναι 3 φωτο που εβγαλα σημερα το πρωι στις 07.00







και εδω ειναι 2 φωτο που εβγαλα το απογευμα γυρω στις 16.00
(Δεν θυμαμαι  το πρωι,αφου εβγαλα τις 3 φωτο,αν μετα αλλαξα το χαρτι)



Παντως,το απογευμα αφου εβγαλα τις 2 φωτο,άλλαξα παλι το χαρτι.

Δημητρη,πες μου σε παρακαλω,αν βεβαια μπορεις,τι σπορους να ξεχωρισω απο αποψε για αυριο;
Σημερα στεναχωριομουν,γιατι σαν να εβλεπα το πουλακι να πειναγε,να μην του εφτασε το 1,1+κατι κ.γ κεχρι που με το ζορι(σπυρι-σπυρι)ξεχωρισα χτες το βραδυ.
Το πουλακι εξακολουθει να ειναι κινητικο και να φαινεται μια χαρα.
Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## jk21

αυριο μην του δινεις κεχρι και δωστου ολα τα υπολοιπα μια κουταλια του γλυκου και αν τα εχει εξαφανισει οταν γυρισεις ,βαλτου μισο κουταλι ακομα .Θα ειναι κυριως λιπαροι εκτος απο βρωμη και θα χορτασει μια χαρα

----------


## petran

Δημητρη,απο σημερα ειμαι σε αδεια,αρα αυριο,θα ειμαι σπιτι.
Λοιπον,το πρωι γυρω στις 08.00, θα του βαλω:1κ.γ λινάρι,νίζερ,περίλα, καναβούρι.
Αν καταλαβα μου ειπες*,οχι κεχρι και βρωμη.*
Αυριο θα ειναι η τέταρτη μερα με το φαρμακο.
Καληνυχτα Δημητρη και σε ευχαριστω πολύ.

----------


## jk21

οχι βαλε και βρωμη .Κεχρι μονο δεν θα βαλεις 


Αλλα αν μπορεις βαλε απο σημερα .θα φαει σιγουρα μολις ξυπνησει

----------


## petran

> οχι βαλε και βρωμη .Κεχρι μονο δεν θα βαλεις 
> 
> 
> Αλλα αν μπορεις βαλε απο σημερα .θα φαει σιγουρα μολις ξυπνησει


Ευτυχως ειχα καταλαβει λαθος :Happy0064: 
Ειχα βαλει τελικα και βρωμη.
Αλλά θα το βαλω το πρωι γιατι το πουλακι κοιμοταν οταν εφτιαξα το μιγμα...

----------


## Μπία

Θαυμάζω την υπομονή και την επιμέλεια που επιδεικνύεις.Είσαι παράδειγμα προς μίμηση!!!

----------


## petran

> Θαυμάζω την υπομονή και την επιμέλεια που επιδεικνύεις.Είσαι παράδειγμα προς μίμηση!!!


Σε ευχαριστω πολύ για τα καλά σου λογια.
Πιστεψε με ομως(χωρις να το ''παιζω'' ταπεινος),νομιζω οτι μπροστα σε άλλα παιδια εδω μεσα,κανω ελαχιστα πραγματα.
Ποια παιδια το ξερουμε.Υπαρχει ο Δημητρης ας πουμε,που προσπαθει να σωσει οσο πιο πολλά πουλια μπορει.
Υπαρχει ο Αντρεας που ''κρατησ''ε ενα πουλακι,που ενω δεν μπορουσε να σταθει απο καποια δυσπλασια νομιζω,δεν σκεφτηκε στιγμη να το ''ξεφορτωθει''.
Δυστυχως,το πουλακι δεν ζει πια.
Υπαρχουν ατομα εδω μεσα που εχουν κλαψει για πουλακια που εφυγαν.
Τελος για να μην σε κουραζω,δες το θεμα που αναρτησα,στο Eco-cafe,με τιτλο,''οσο υπαρχουν ανθρωποι''.
Δες τι σημαινει αληθινη και ανιδιοτελής αγαπη.
Καλημερα :bye:

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα σας.
Δημητρη καλησπερα.
2 ακομα φωτο που εβγαλα πριν λιγο.
Το πουλακι δειχνει μια χαρα.
Μαλιστα σημερα που το εβγαλα για λιγο να λιαστει,το εβαλα μεσα πιο γρηγορα απο οτι θα ηθελα,γιατι πηγαινε στην ποτιστρα κ προσπαθουσε να πλυθει,και ετσι θα λιγοστευε το ηδη λιγοστο νερο λογω του φαρμακου.
Πες μου σε παρακαλω,παντα όποτε μπορεις,τι να του βαλω για φαι.
Ξεχασα να σου πω οτι,πού και πού του εβαζα κια κ καμελινα.Σπανια ομως.
Οποτε,αφου το προβλημα συνεχιζοταν και μετα,δεν νομιζω οτι φταινε σε κατι οι συγκεκριμενοι σποροι.(αν τελικα ειναι κατι που οφειλεται σε φαγητο).

----------


## jk21

Δεν βγαινει ακρη  ...  δωσε το πουλακι κανονικα την τροφη του και με τη ληξη των ημερων που σου ειπα για το φαρμακο  ,συνεχισε με βιταμινες και κανονικη πληρη διατροφη 

Αν δεις να αυξανονται τα περιεργα υγρα ή να αλλαξει συμπεριφορα το πουλακι  το ξανασυζηταμε

----------


## petran

> Δεν βγαινει ακρη  ...  δωσε το πουλακι κανονικα την τροφη του και με τη ληξη των ημερων που σου ειπα για το φαρμακο  ,συνεχισε με βιταμινες και κανονικη πληρη διατροφη 
> 
> Αν δεις να αυξανονται τα περιεργα υγρα ή να αλλαξει συμπεριφορα το πουλακι  το ξανασυζηταμε


Πολυ ωραια,σε ευχαριστω.
Καποια στιγμη πες μου αν μπορεις,τι να δωσω απο βιταμινες.
*Δηλαδη μπορω να δωσω σιγα σιγα  και χορταρικα*;

Οπότε παρακολουθω το πουλακι κ αν ειναι καθε 4-5 μερες ανεβασω μια φωτο απο κουτσουλιες.
Καληνυχτα κ σε ευχαριστω που ολο αυτο το καιρο,με βοηθησες και οχο μόνο εμενα βεβαια.

----------


## jk21

αν δεν εχεις ηδη αλλες ,αυτες μια χαρα ειναι και οικονομικες *Betrimine βιταμίνες Β*Χορταρικα σιγα σιγα με την ληξη του φαρμακου

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα Δημητρη.
Σημερα γυρω στις 09.00,εβγαλα πλεον  την καναρα εξω, αφου της εβαλα την τελευταια δοση απο το φαρμακο.
Της εβαλα 2κ.γ σπορους  :trash: γιατι τοσες μερες την λυπομουν.
Αγορασα κ την Βιταμινη που μου συστησες και της εβαλα σημερα το απογευμα,νεο νερακι με 0,15 ml στα 100 ml νερου.
Το μονο που θα ηθελα καποια στιγμη να μου πεις,ειναι,εφ' οσον το πουλακι ''υποτιθεται'' οτο προερχεται απο ασθενεια,καθε πότε και για πόσο να δινω την Βιταμινη;;
Ευχαριστω,καλο βραδακι ευχομαι.

----------


## jk21

δωσε  6 μερες συνεχομενα 0.2 ml στα 100 νερου και μετα οποιες μερες σε βολευει δυο φορες την εβδομαδα ,οχι συνεχομενες 

οπως και σε ολα τα πουλακια 

εκτος αν δινεις αλλη πολυβιταμινη καποια στιγμη ,οποτε τοτε δεν τις δινεις μαζι ,εκτος αν εκεινη δεν εχει βιτ Β

----------


## petran

> δωσε  6 μερες συνεχομενα 0.2 ml στα 100 νερου και μετα οποιες μερες σε βολευει δυο φορες την εβδομαδα ,οχι συνεχομενες 
> 
> οπως και σε ολα τα πουλακια 
> 
> 
> εκτος αν δινεις αλλη πολυβιταμινη καποια στιγμη ,οποτε τοτε δεν τις δινεις μαζι ,εκτος αν εκεινη δεν εχει βιτ Β


Οταν λες 0,2,πόσο εννοεις γιατι δεν καταλαβα;
2 σταγονες;
Καληνυχτα κ παλι ευχαριστω.

----------


## jk21

0,2 ml ειναι 0,20 ml  δηλαδη λιγο πιο πανω απο  0.15 ml

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα σας και Χρόνια πολλά.
Δημητρη,Χρόνια πολλά.
Ανεβαζω άλλες 4 φωτο απο κουτσουλιες της θηλυκιας μου.
Οι 2 πρωτες ειναι τραβηγμενες στις 24/12 και οι άλλες 2 στις 27/12.









Το πουλακι δειχνει μια χαρά και εξακολουθω να του δινω την βιταμινη που μου συστησες.

Ευχαριστω πολύ,καλο βραδυ.

----------

